# Free alternative to 2016 stereo room by Eventide ?



## Cormast (Mar 11, 2022)

Hello you, musical humans ! 

Any free plugin advise in replacement of 2016 stereo room by Eventide ? (Able of the same type of gentle space shaping [depth and feeling of room creation])

Have a pleasant day !


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 11, 2022)

I’m not even aware of a paid alternative to SP2016 if you’re aiming to do the Alan Meyerson trick. Just about every reverb severely alters the transients at 100% wet mix levels. 

Tai Chi seems to be the closest to maintaining transients when trying to “biggify” the room of drier samples. 

If you’re just looking to use a reverb to put a dry instrument into a space, theft’s a different story.


----------



## darcvision (Mar 11, 2022)

have a look at panagement 2, or dragonfly early reflection


----------



## CGR (Mar 11, 2022)

I have the SP2016 reverb and it does what is says on the tin – places a dry instrument or voice in a room in a unique and convincing way. Can't think of any free plugins that will do that, but I suggest the trying the free convology XT plugin in with some room IRs from the Samplicity Bricasti collection.






Convology XT | Impulse Record







impulserecord.com










Samplicity's Bricasti M7 Impulse Response Library v1.1 - Samplicity


Samplicity has created a new and FREE Impulse Response Library, based on the immensely popular and highly acclaimed Bricasti M7 reverb unit.



web.archive.org


----------



## Cormast (Mar 12, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I’m not even aware of a paid alternative to SP2016 if you’re aiming to do the Alan Meyerson trick. Just about every reverb severely alters the transients at 100% wet mix levels.
> 
> Tai Chi seems to be the closest to maintaining transients when trying to “biggify” the room of drier samples.
> 
> If you’re just looking to use a reverb to put a dry instrument into a space, theft’s a different story.


The aim is to put a dry instrument in a space indeed ! As close as possible from the results I get with SP2016. An old synth to be more specific.

@CGR @darcvision @Trash Panda, thank you for your time and answers ! I'll dig all this tomorrow.


----------



## Cormast (Mar 17, 2022)

CGR said:


> I have the SP2016 reverb and it does what is says on the tin – places a dry instrument or voice in a room in a unique and convincing way. Can't think of any free plugins that will do that, but I suggest the trying the free convology XT plugin in with some room IRs from the Samplicity Bricasti collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Convology was realy good indeed ! A big thank you !


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jun 26, 2022)

Chiming in to say that the Samplicity Bricasti IRs can be downloaded again from https://samplicity.com

Cheers


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 26, 2022)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> Chiming in to say that the Samplicity Bricasti IRs can be downloaded again from https://samplicity.com
> 
> Cheers


Hey Peter! Long time no see


----------



## muk (Jun 26, 2022)

Good to have you back Peter. Looking forward to the products you are working on again.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jun 26, 2022)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jul 1, 2022)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> Chiming in to say that the Samplicity Bricasti IRs can be downloaded again from https://samplicity.com
> 
> Cheers


Hi Peter, I downloaded the irs. Very fine indeed. May I ask how they are supposed to be used? There is a mid-side, a left and a right ir. If I import one to Altiverb it tells me that it is mono to stereo. And just from a very short test with a piano I don't here that much difference between them. So is Altiverb the right host for them? Should there be two instances of Altiverb one for the right and one for the left impulse? AFAICT I cannot combine left and right in one instance can I?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 1, 2022)

M-S does not mean Mid-Side, but mono-to-stereo, the "old school" routing in lots of reverb units (so sum any stereo to mono before using it, otherwise off-center signals get an off-center reverb).

Try to use a plugin that supports True-Stereo, this is a format using 4 channels containing each a single IR. Best way to understand it is to think about two speakers and two ears: 4 signal paths.

I am not yet up-to-date with the current features of Altiverb, but I expect it to support True Stereo files. The approach with L and R files is something we needed many, many years ago.

The files with L are one half of such a setup, the R files the other half. The layout is as follows, the L file contains Left-to-Left and Left-to-Right (thus indeed a mono to stereo mapping), and the R file contains Right-to-Left and Right-to-Right (again a mono to stereo mapping). When combined into a quad channel file, the layout is LL, LR, RL, RR, so the files are stacked.

You can also wait until I release a few plugins later this summer


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 1, 2022)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Hi Peter, I downloaded the irs. Very fine indeed. May I ask how they are supposed to be used? There is a mid-side, a left and a right ir. If I import one to Altiverb it tells me that it is mono to stereo. And just from a very short test with a piano I don't here that much difference between them. So is Altiverb the right host for them? Should there be two instances of Altiverb one for the right and one for the left impulse? AFAICT I cannot combine left and right in one instance can I?


I used them with this back in the day:









Convolution Reverb Plugin [VST] - Pristine Space | Voxengo


8-channel convolution processor VST plugin. Allows you to use high-end reverb impulses in your audio projects, in stereo and surround configurations.




www.voxengo.com


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Jul 1, 2022)

So did I, long ago, this was my go-to convolution plugin. It supports True-Stereo (explained in my previous reply) through a preset and requires 4 channels. 

If you maybe use Cubase, you can also use the convolver that comes with it.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jul 1, 2022)

Thank you all for the reply! It is much more clear now. Will check your suggestions and I'm looking forward to your plugin Peter.


----------



## muk (Jul 1, 2022)

Peter Emanuel Roos said:


> until I release a few plugins later this summer


Intriguing! Can you share something about them already?


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jul 4, 2022)

Cormast said:


> Hello you, musical humans !
> 
> Any free plugin advise in replacement of 2016 stereo room by Eventide ? (Able of the same type of gentle space shaping [depth and feeling of room creation])
> 
> Have a pleasant day !


SP2016 is on SALE for 69.- $ (instead of 249.- $)
Beat


----------



## Cormast (Jul 4, 2022)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> SP2016 is on SALE for 69.- $ (instead of 249.- $)
> Beat


This personn is a benevolent human. Thank you Beat !


----------



## Joël Dollié (Jul 5, 2022)

Please just buy it at this price. It's an absolute must have. 

There's nothing else like it, paid or free.


----------



## S R Krishnan (Jul 5, 2022)

Joël Dollié said:


> Please just buy it at this price. It's an absolute must have.
> 
> There's nothing else like it, paid or free.


Do you prefer this to any other reverbs that you use? Would love to know your usage of this reverb.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Jul 5, 2022)

S R Krishnan said:


> Do you prefer this to any other reverbs that you use? Would love to know your usage of this reverb.


It's the best to add subtle depth/early reflections. I also use it for tail sometimes but there's a lot of tricks you can do with SP2016. Sometimes 100% mix 0% position for short transparent depth or sometimes position towards the max and a bit of mix to add some subtle blur to semi dry sounds. It's very transparent and effective, nothing else like it.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 5, 2022)

Joël Dollié said:


> Please just buy it at this price. It's an absolute must have.
> 
> There's nothing else like it, paid or free.


What about the combo of Precendence and Breeze?


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 5, 2022)

axb312 said:


> What about the combo of Precendence and Breeze?




I would be leery of encouraging anyone to jump on the 2CAudio train at this moment in time with the stuff that’s going on between the two developers,


----------



## method1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Joël Dollié said:


> It's the best to add subtle depth/early reflections. I also use it for tail sometimes but there's a lot of tricks you can do with SP2016. Sometimes 100% mix 0% position for short transparent depth or sometimes position towards the max and a bit of mix to add some subtle blur to semi dry sounds. It's very transparent and effective, nothing else like it.


Hi Joël, I recall once seeing a video where you covered some technique with the sp2016, but haven't been able to find it again, is it still online somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jul 5, 2022)

method1 said:


> Hi Joël, I recall once seeing a video where you covered some technique with the sp2016, but haven't been able to find it again, is it still online somewhere? Thanks!


I saw it too and remembered it’s title, so was quick to find:


----------



## method1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I saw it too and remembered it’s title, so was quick to find:



great, thanks!


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 5, 2022)

axb312 said:


> What about the combo of Precendence and Breeze?


I'd stay far away from 2C audio. Support is literally non-existant, And one of the two developers has been bombing user's inboxes about why the other one owes them money. This has been going on long enough, (and in such a weird way) that I'd air on the side of caution and assume that folding is the most likely outcome...






Email from Denis at 2C Audio


Just got an email from 'Denis [formerly?] at 2C Audio'. Long story that I will not post here, unless anyone can confirm, but it asks me to boycott the company and products because of a pending lawsuit. Weird that it came to my school email, and I don't own any 2CA effects.




vi-control.net


----------



## axb312 (Jul 5, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I would be leery of encouraging anyone to jump on the 2CAudio train at this moment in time with the stuff that’s going on between the two developers,


Already own the combo. Wondering if SP2016 brings anything else to the table.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 5, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Already own the combo. Wondering if SP2016 brings anything else to the table.


It does.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 5, 2022)

Beat Kaufmann said:


> SP2016 is on SALE for 69.- $ (instead of 249.- $)
> Beat


And if anyone has Stereo Room sitting around in their iLok account, you can upgrade to SP2016 for $22.08. I did for $29 on the last sale. I'm 99.99999% sure I got Stereo Room in a bundle with a DAW, maybe Studio One, can't remember.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 6, 2022)

Just bought it on sale and tried the Alan Meyerson trick with Sample Modeling trumpet. Works great.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jul 6, 2022)

The thread is called "Are there (free) alternatives to SP2016?".
The answer is clearly yes - some.

Of course, I don't want to badmouth SP2016 to anyone. It does have a "position button" with which you can move instruments in depth. But almost all other reverb plug-ins can do that too - with the dry-wet control. Here I made a video using various reverb plug-ins to move instruments in depth without much tail, as the SP2016 does with the Position knob. See and hear the SP2016 compared to many other plug-ins.



Have Fun!


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Jul 7, 2022)

Here is an example of the same MIDI file using the free demo version of Prec/Breeze (just using placement and an included reverb) compared to a bunch of fine tuning of position/ER/etc in Altiverb.

Prec+Breeze:


Altiverb:


----------

